# deer processing ne ohio



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

deer processing---------in ne ohio around portage county where are places to go to get this done i can do it myself but the wife is throwing a fit about it  and what is the going price? thanks :!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Look in the phone book under butcher shops, or custom meats. Call them and ask them. Most do it, but don't advertise that they do. You'll spend about $65, give or take.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I took mine to Duma's in Mogadore last year. Good job, just a little pricy. Got some of the trail made and it was great. This year I won a freebie from Kirby's in Stow/Kent area. They should be good because it's a small meat market at the corner of Graham and Fishcreek. If I fill all of my tags and my daughter gets one this year I'll be looking at a new freezer. That would be a good problem.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Kirbys is top notch. I wouldn't drop a squirrel off at Dumas for processing.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

check out this video, Kentucky Division of Wildlife video I found last year. I have processed my own deer for several years now, but this makes it seem so easy.... cut and paste the link below. It is a bit long, about 15 minutes, but the processsing starts actually about 3 minutes into the video so be patient...good luck in the field. 

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/video/deerfield.wmv?lid=1038&NavPath=C151C158


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a place in Columbia Station called Greg's and Son's there about 50.00 I have there phone number if you want it


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Whereabouts in Columbia Station STCROIXJOE?


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Its on Hawke Rd. The guy has be there for years he does it out of his" house" he's really clean and prompt ,nice set up. He has a short & fat son that is usually there Really good people


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

AHHH....Might give him a shot this year... Thanks! Actually thinking he's cut a deer for me years back...West side of Rd? Guy I'm thinking about used to be a meatcutter for a grocery or still is? Wrapped meat and stamped it perfectly.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Dont think he works as a meat cutter ,but yeah he is on the west side if your heading south his # is 440-748-3639 if you need it


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Pigs do fly in louisville. He says "you may beat my prices but you'll never beat my meat." With out a doubt the best I have used. All kinds of cool sausage and processed meats. (330) 875-9495 Tell him scott sent you and make sure to get some smokies made. 

Scott


----------

